# bildquali erheblich verbessern?



## Nohh (4. September 2010)

hallo leute, ich habe eine wichtige frage an euch...

undzwar es geht nicht um ein sehr altes foto. sondern um ein foto mit schlechter qualität.

das foto ist von mir und ich finde es sehr toll und würde es gerne im internet als profilbild verwenden, allerdings ist es zu schwach und zu dunkel und nich farbintensiv. kann man mit photoshop solch ein foto heller machen farbiger machen, halt bessere qualität?

ich besitze ps 6 ... aber vllt könnte sich jemand meinem problem annehmen und mir helfen? und vllt bei sich kurz in ps das erledigen? wenn ja bitte melden dann schicke ich das bild.

wäre echt nett.

gruss
nohh


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. September 2010)

Hi nohh,

wie du sicher weißt, ist tutorials.de eine Community in der Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe gegeben wird. Wenn du also lernen möchtest, wie du aus dem Bild noch was rausholen kannst, dann poste das Bild hier als Attachment und es wird sich jemand finden, der dir erklärt, was zu tun ist.
Ist doch letztlich für dich die bessere Variante, weil du so was dazulernst und dann in Zukunft solche Dinge selbst tun kannst, ganz nach deinem persönlichen Geschmack.

Also ran an die Buletten und dann schaun wir mal, was geht oder was nicht geht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nohh (4. September 2010)

das hört sich doch gut an martin! 
ich habe es mal bei imageshack hochgeladen, würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. ich selber habe photoshop 6.

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2207/1180501n.jpg

gruss
nohh


----------



## Nohh (4. September 2010)

mh ich weiß nicht was man an diesem bild machen könnte um die qualität wirklich zu verbessern?

also ich wüsst nicht wie... aber ich habe auch nicht so viel ahnung von ps


----------



## Leola13 (5. September 2010)

Hai,

erheblich verbessern wird sicherlich schwer. (Unterbelichtet, unscharf, verrauscht, .. )

Vor heute abend kann ich leider nicht testen, dann mehr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nohh (5. September 2010)

halle stefan,
ja die bildqualität ist wirklich mißerable. also mit gradationskurven konnte ich bis jetzt wirklich keine nennenswerte verbesserung der fotoqualität erzielen.

wäre gut wenn du es heute abend testen kannst.

gruss
pascal


----------



## chmee (5. September 2010)

Kleiner machen und erstmal ein Schwarzweiss-Bild draus machen, dieses verbessern, schärfen und Rauschen herausholen, danach das eigentliche Bild als Farbebene drüberlegen. (Wenn ich Zeit habe, versuch ich's mal) -> bzw. Das ist ne gute Anleitung, nicht grad für Anfänger, aber n guter Hinweis 

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (5. September 2010)

Naja, 2Minuten-Test. Das Ding hat nicht nur wenig Dynamik, ist grundsätzlich Dunkel, unscharf und unsaubere Farben, Nein, noch dazu totkomprimiert. In jeder Farbebene eklige Blockartefakte. Mehr als diesen Kurztest wollt ich nicht versuchen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. September 2010)

Hier mein 2-Minuten-Test.




Übrigens hilft es oft, wenn man das Bild erstmal stark vergrößert, dann bearbeitet und am Ende dann wieder stark verkleinert. So jedenfalls kann man etwas einfacher korrigieren und/oder retuschieren, weil evtl. kleine Unsauberkeiten beim abschließenden Verkleinern dann wieder verschwinden.

Ansonsten ist mit "Levels" Einstellung und "Reduce Noise" Filter schon das Wichtigste getan. Übrigens in meinem 2-Minuten Test so gemacht, dass ich das Bild in den Lab-Modus gewandelt habe, dann nur im Luminanzkanal mit o.g. Levels und Reduce Noise rangegangen bin. die a/b Kanäle hab ich anschließend ein wenig unschärfer gemacht, um Chroma-Artefakte zu beseitigen.
Abschließend dann wieder in RGB-Modus, wieder kleiner gerechnet und hier gepostet. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nohh (5. September 2010)

wow danke für die antworten. hört sich nach ziemlich viel an martin  ich werd es mal die nacht schritt für schritt durchgehen. vielen dank

wünsch euch noch einen schönen sonntag!

gruss
nohh


----------



## Leola13 (5. September 2010)

Hai,

da ich ja versprochen habe zu antworten kommt auch mein Ergebnis noch. (Obwohl nicht besser als die anderen. )


Vorgehensweise : Rauschen filtern, Gradiationskurven, Farben, Schärfen und noch einmal Rauschen filtern.

Evtl. lassen sich die "Klötzchen" noch ein wenig wegstempeln.


Ciao Stefan


----------

